# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Red eyed tree frog dark green color

## Alduin493

Help is that my red eyed tree frog whenever hes awake has a very dark color. Any advice to change this will be great.

----------


## Don

They change color due to several things, from humidity, temperature, mood, and even to blend in.  It is going to be very common for you to find him this color.  They change color quickly and I can photograph one in full bright green and then minutes later find him dark brown.

How long have you had him?  
What are the enclosures temps and humidity for both day and night time?

----------


## Alduin493

I have had him for a week now. Day temps are usually 80 and night 75 huimidity is 80.

----------


## Don

Please see your PM reply.

Also, here is a list of suggestions for a newly acquired tree frog:

1. Place the tank in a quiet room and not in direct sunlight
2. Cover three sides of the tank and remove any night lighting.
3. Ensure their environmental needs are met such as temperature and humidity. See the care sheets.
3. Ensure water is either chlorine free (bottled spring) or treated tap water.
4. Limit the times you enter the tank to only when changing water and adding or removing crickets.
5. Monitor humidity and temperature and mist once to twice daily.  
6. Provide enough natural accents to allow for hiding, climbing, and perching above the substrate. Since your frog lives in trees, they are rarely found on the substrate and prefer to move from leaf to vine to branch to explore the tank.
7. Slowly remove covered sides over a few weeks to let them become accustomed to their surroundings.
8. Ensure the crickets provided are no longer than the distance between the frogs eyes.  Try using the cricket bowl feeding method so you know your frog is eating.  May take some time but its all part of settling in.
9. Monitor the frogs activity and weight. If your frog moves around at night in the dark and soaks or sits at the water dish edge, then he/she is doing fine. If a physical visual condition is seen, then its time to worry.

and finally..... relax. That is what your frog needs to do and you should too.

----------


## Alduin493

Ok and thanks for the advice. I have the bottom with water would you recommend let it with water or change it to substrate.

----------


## Don

Post a pic of the tank so we can see what you have going on right now.  If the water is not deep and the frog can get out of the water if it falls in then it should be fine.  

Keep in mind that tree frogs are not usually on the bottom unless that is where the food is or the water they will need to soak in.  You will also want to change the water routinely.


One note on my suggestions above.  If your frog is already traveling the tank and getting accustomed to the visual sights and sounds around the tank then there is no need to cover the sides.

----------


## Alduin493

This is hes enclosure.

----------


## Don

ok, a few questions.

Is the water filtered by a filter system or are you changing out the water routinely?

It is hard to tell by the pics but how much of the bottom is land mass and how much is water?  How deep is the water?  Like I stated, your frog is not a swimmer and spends its whole life in a tree so the water is more for aesthetics. 

If most of your bottom is water, I would probably have the water no more than a inch and a half deep at its deepest point and add a branch or piece of wood to the water area to create more land mass and give the frog more places to travel and get out of the water if he falls in.  Also keep in mind that he needs to sit in the water or at its edge to relieve himself so having areas where he can sit in water only enough to cover some of his back is needed also.

Most kept RTFs can be found at night either perched on a leaf or branch, or sitting on the edge of a water dish, so keep that in mind when observing your frog to ensure he has the ability to do both.

----------


## Alduin493

Ok its about 1 inch of gravel and 1 inch of water.

----------


## velvety14u

Im a newbie but have 5 RETF that turn a sweet color of lavender purple to deep purple at night that are completely healthy and normal....they return a bright green with light....I think its a blending mechanism.....

----------


## Alduin493

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Alduin493

If the red eyed tree frog is awake during the day is that normal sometimes?

----------


## Martin

Speaking from my own experience they normally "sleep" through the entire day until it gets dark enough for them to securely move around. However, it could happen sometimes that they "wake up" during the day, often because if being disturbed (could happen while cleaning, misting, redecorating etc.). It also happens on rare occasion when they're still very new to a terrarium, and still adjusting to their new home. 
If it's just one day, I would not worry about it too much. If it continues, it might be an indicator of something being wrong with the frog. Just remember to keep him unstressed and disturb him as little as possible.

----------


## Alduin493

OK thanks for the advice

----------


## Lynn

> This is hes enclosure.


Hi Alduin,
I don't know if I missed this information in the comments on this thread, I apologize if i did.
However, my questions are:
1) it looks very humid to me ? 
2) how much actual land area (without water)  is there on the bottom of the enclosure?

No need to respond if you have been already discussing these things w/ other FF members and have gotten these questions answered.

Lynn

----------


## Alduin493

Is all water at the bottom. Humidity is always at 80.

----------


## Lynn

> Is all water at the bottom. Humidity is always at 80.


Hi Alduin,
My experience tells me that it could be too humid ( airing on the side of caution) and should not be 100% water on the bottom?
The pin gauges are frequently wrong! It looks very humid. 
He needs a moist spot ( not completely water ) on the bottom to hunt for crickets .
Make it easy for him to catch his food!
Lynn

----------


## Alduin493

Ok to feed him I always put the crickets in the back and watch him over until he eats them. Also I have the thermometer and hydrometer clocks but to be sure I have another digital tem/hid  meter. Anyways thanks for the advice and I will change the bottom to soil and water.

----------


## Savannah

He's really cute!!!!!!

----------



----------


## Alduin493

Thanks

----------

